# Plasma Refresh Question



## worldofprinting (Sep 24, 2004)

I have just bought a Panasonic THP42U20A. It has a 600Hz sub-field drive. I understand what that is. However, in "Settings", there's an area termed "Refresh Rate". It gives two options: 50Hz and 100Hz.

Can someone explain the relationship between those settings and the 600Hz specification? (Simple terms please)

Your help would be greatly appreciated,
Mark.


----------

